
Pirates of Silicon Valley (Full movie) - sharpshoot
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7941901498664355924&q=pirates+of+silicon+valley&hl=en
======
brezina
Adam and I watched 30 minute segments of this movie over dinners during our
summer in Cambridge. Over the 3 months we probably watched the whole movie 6
times. They did a great job with the characters and it is really inspiring to
anyone who is trying to building a truly big company. It also really makes you
love Woz.

------
rms
Information wants to be free!

Don't delete this, a link isn't illegal. It's up to Google to police their
site for hosting a video, all that news.yc is doing is linking.

------
sharpshoot
What was really fascinating was just how badly Bill Gates wanted to win.

If you also read Startup by Jerry Kaplan, you'll note that Bill was very keen
to copy the pen OS that GO created and on seeing a demo as soon. In the end
windows mobile won out though.

What did u find interesting about the characters?

